

Jamie Oliver's TED Prize wish: Teach every child about food - hachiya
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=go_QOzc79Uc

======
cwan
I found this rant a bit vapid - you'll find more usable information here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1041452> (or read Gary Taubes' Good
Calories, Bad Calories).

I think Oliver clearly identifies a problem (and quite passionately believes
in what he says), but the solution seems squishy - "fighting obesity" and
"education" are great ideas but when you empower people with bad ideas that's
probably worse than useless. Besides, the problem isn't educating the kids but
the parents.

~~~
felixmar
_Besides, the problem isn't educating the kids but the parents._

In one episode of Jamie's School Dinners some parents were giving junk food
through the schoolyard gate to their children when Jamie had convinced the
school to start serving healthy and delicious meals. His Don Quixote like
crusade to improve the food culture of the English is worthy of praise and
makes him much more remarkable than most TV chefs.

~~~
henrikschroder
That parents do that to their kids is sad on so many levels. :-(

------
NZ_Matt
A very impressive and passionate presentation. Jamie's use of shock value is
very effective and probably necessary to get people to listen and take action.

~~~
cubicle67
Have you seen his Chicken special? The one where he kills a few dozen cute
fluffy yellow chickens in front of a live audience? That show was full of
shock value, all aimed at getting people to realise just what happens in the
industry, and also where your chicken dinner comes from

------
3dFlatLander
I'm curious what a better nutrition labeling system would look like. I think
each country has a different system. It would stand to reason that at least a
few have something better than the US system.

~~~
DaniFong
I have a startup idea surrounding this that I think could be killer. I'm
working full-time (on another startup) but I'm applying to YC anyway because I
think it would be an easy hack with huge benefits and the possibility of
making a lot of wealth. If you're interested I'm looking for a cofounder --
email me at daniellefong at daniellefong dot com.

~~~
rdouble
Have you seen Joel Fuhrman's ANDI rating system? It's being used at Whole
Foods.

[http://www.examiner.com/x-672-Disease-Prevention-
Examiner~y2...](http://www.examiner.com/x-672-Disease-Prevention-
Examiner~y2009m3d6-Whats-the-nutrient-density-of-your-food-Get-the-ANDI-score)

~~~
jrockway
What I get out of these "boiled-down" systems is that I should just eat a
vitamin pill and some cardboard. Low sugar, low fat, high nutrients.

~~~
DaniFong
There might be a lot you're missing. Nutrition is hideously complex, but since
we're evolved to eat whole foods and there are a lot of bioactive enzymes and
or compounds that aren't well known or in vitamin pills you could be missing
out on something crucial.

~~~
jrockway
That would be my point.

~~~
DaniFong
And so any labeling system needs to emphasize that it is incomplete, and that
vitamins/minerals that we've located might simply be the markers of good food:
not the sole constituents. It's like correlations versus causality.

